# Shurflo water pump problem



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. and a HAPPY NEW YEAR to one and all.
Just got back from a cold but happy week in Southport. Great christmas lights on the vans on the caravan club site.
While we've been away i've experienced problems with my water pump, sometimes it would fail to pump and not pressurise the system. I could hear the pump running but it would not lift the water, if you know what i mean. I thought the diaphragm was faulty but after switching it off and leaving it for a while and trying again it worked fine. This happened a few times, the first being at home as I prepared to leave, as I always fill and prime the water system before leaving. It was cold then and I thought that some water may have frozen in the supply pipe but on checking this was not the case.
After much cursing i thought we could manage without pumped water and this was not going to stop us going away. I tried the pump once more and Hey presto, and off we went with a smile on my face.
The pump failed to work on a couple of occasions whilst away and each time this happened, the pump had not been used for some time - the middle of the night to flush the loo, or first thing in the morning, all times when things were very cold.
After the heating had been on and warm air had filled the locker the pump worked ok. 
Has anyone else experienced this problem ?
Do I need to change the diaphragm or something else ?
or is it just the cold weather ? 
I hope someone may be of help.

Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank

How old is the pump? I had problems with ours while we were away in November, it started leaking round the diaphragm, it had done this a couple of months ago, but was cleared by tightening the screws. I also noted that the flow pumped was getting less. I took it in the the local dealers and they said I could get a repair kit, but by the time you've spent labour on taking it out & replacing the tired bits, it would be cheaper to get a mew one & fit it. Also with a repair like that there's no guarantee that it would solve the problem & something else could go wrong. The van is 9 years old, the date on the pump was 10 years, so I decided to have a new one - all in it cost about £140
You could also buy a pump & fit it yourself for about half that.


----------

